# Boris will be the fall of this current franchise...



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Just 9 points in 4 games and NO impact. This guy is the absolute worst player on this roster. Skinner has had a FAR greater impact. We've been fooled by Boris. 

If any team would take this clown off our hands, it would be appreciated.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, he is playing like ****, would love to have Thomas back instead of him...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If we were to trade him, we'd get burned because he'd become the 2005-06 Boris.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I hold no judgment on him until at least the All Star break when this team has gelled a bit more... This team has people trying to find their roles on this team, such as Hill and Skinner. Diaw is no different from them in that he's trying to figure out what he needs to do for this current team coming off the bench.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Boris is pretty soft.

He has a tremendous skillset but mentally hes just soft and not smart.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

He did come out very agressive last night, so I give him credit for giving the team a boost in the 2nd quarter. He has the size and moves to get to the hoop when he wants. I hope he continues to produce how he did.


----------



## roninpenguin (Oct 31, 2007)

Every year Diaw starts off slowly because every year his roll changes. It has to be tough to have to adjust how you are expected to play every year.

I agree with waiting till after All Star to make any judgments on him.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

ill take "no impact at all" as long as we are winning right now. Although if he is still playing this way after the break...he should be handed a check and asked to leave quietly.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think we need to ultimately judge him on his playoff performances. If he pulls a Robert Horry, (no, not a cheap shot) and just stays quiet in the regular season but comes up big in the playoffs, I don't think many people will care. I'm hoping he can be a huge key in some of the match ups in the playoffs.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

It's hard to completely just give up on a guy with that much talent, but yes he's been extremely frustrating to watch this year.

http://www.dirtyscottsdale.com/?p=1770#comments

Maybe if he was in the weight room instead of showing off his 13 year old's body to a bunch of heffers in the club he'd be better off. What do I know though.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

boris diaw is the next pippen except that he's better because he can play all 5 positions. right?


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> boris diaw is the next pippen except that he's better because he can play all 5 positions. right?


Pippen? *uncalled for* He is nowhere near Pippens defensive game. He can pass the ball, but Hill can play the point better than him imo.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

All Net said:


> Pippen? *uncalled for* He is nowhere near Pippens defensive game. He can pass the ball, but Hill can play the point better than him imo.


it's just what every suns fan was saying 2 years ago. of course, it was just ridiculous then as it is now but they pretended it wasn't.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> it's just what every suns fan was saying 2 years ago. of course, it was just ridiculous then as it is now but they pretended it wasn't.


Every Suns fan, huh? Really, every single one?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Arclite said:


> Every Suns fan, huh? Really, every single one?


obviously not every suns fan. but there were some that actually thought that and it was the general opinion of suns fans that he was much better than he actually was. would you dispute that?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I only remember at most 2 Suns fans thinking that, and a whole lot more people who don't even follow the Suns going crazy over how well he played and making the comparison. 

Don't know why it matters now.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

2 points, 0 rebs in 17 minutes tonight.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Indeed. What can we say, just hope for the best. He may be the most tradable player we have, because we cant replace the matrix and wont trade him. 

Well, at least he may be the player we rather be traded if we continue to see little pay-off


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If he continues to play this poorly, and has little to no contribution in the playoffs, I'll be surprised to see him in a Suns uniform next year.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dr. Seuss said:


> If he continues to play this poorly, and has little to no contribution in the playoffs, I'll be surprised to see him in a Suns uniform next year.


but who is going to want him at with that contract?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> but who is going to want him at with that contract?



Rick. Adelman.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Rick. Adelman.


with the way the rockets season has been going lately, i wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

There's a better chance at Marion opting out and it'll probably slide Diaw into the starter role, unless we use the 12-17M cleared on a potential FA.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

If marion opts out we should trade diaw, and get some good players with the salary space. Actually we should trade diaw either way(send banks as a bonus too) and get a big good center. Amarie is a pf not a center jesus... And btw did anyone else think that 9 mill a year was way too much for him? even considering his 04-05 averages... he deserved something like barbosas contract at most... who will take that contract???


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> There's a better chance at Marion opting out and it'll probably slide Diaw into the starter role, unless we use the 12-17M cleared on a potential FA.


We're still too far over the cap for that to actually be viable. We are $16M over the cap right now. If Shawn gets dropped we're only getting rid of around $19M. (Pike, Skinner, Marks and Shawn's $16M.)

Oh what shall we ever do with 4 million in cap space! Nothing? ... Oh.

If we're losing Shawn it's to a sign and trade where we get ... something back. Not sure what... but I'm fairly certain it won't be a fair deal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ah, yeah, oops. For some reason I thought the cap was in the mid-late 60M's. Must've gotten confused with luxary tax. Cap is 55M this yr.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What can you say, the man got paid and now you're stuck...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Rick. Adelman.


Ha, hillarious....

and take on his contract how? Taking it is suicide for the future.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Ha, hillarious....
> 
> and take on his contract how? Taking it is suicide for the future.



You're going to trade McGrady and Yao for him. I just know it.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well, something/someone lit a fire under his *** because he was aggressive for most of the game, especially down the stretch. Hopefully he'll use this game against the Jazz as a starting point for better things to come.


----------

